# Chrome Sears Fleetwood from the early 70's



## teisco (Sep 21, 2021)

Bought two chrome 1970 Sears Fleetwoods and now in process of semi restoring one of them. Striped the old clear coat off the chrome and polished it. New cables and white cable housing, cleaned as much as possible (might have to have the wheels re spoked to get the hubs nice and have chrome or stainless steel spokes).

The dilemma is how far to go? I got decal graphics done and ready to send to vinyl guy but the cost is more than I have in both bikes so far, also the original tires are if'y and if sold to a rider they need new tires and then again I am over what I could sell the bike for.

If I decide to keep them I do the boy's bike this year, new decals, new all white tires, chrome spokes and other cool items but I could incur the cost of a Schwinn Paramount ( I know where there is one near by for a great  price),,,,, but then again I would have the only restored and super cool chrome 1970 Fleetwood.

What to do,,,hmmmm?

Here we go,





After clear coat removed and a bit of  polish and assembly this happened.




Here is my artwork for the decals that I sent off to be made




Decals came in so put them on and they look close to stock.


----------



## PLERR (Sep 22, 2021)

Looks great! I have two Spaceliners with peeling clear coat that I would like to strip. Could you share how you did it?


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 24, 2021)

PLERR said:


> Looks great! I have two Spaceliners with peeling clear coat that I would like to strip. Could you share how you did it?



Ditto.  I have the same situation with a 63 girl's model 4617.


----------



## teisco (Sep 29, 2021)

It is a lot of work so be warned once you start you have to finish. Get a safer paint stripper like this,




Best to work on one area at a time so coat the top bar, or where you want to start, and let it sit for a couple hours. Next take a steel wire brush (Not brass and big enough to get a good grip on) and test some untreated chrome with it to see if it scratches or leaves marks. Of all the chrome bikes I have stripped a good steel brush and coarse steel wool have not left any scratches so far but test to make sure.

Wear good rubber work gloves and do this all out side. When a couple hours are up start with the wire brush, then course steel wool and then when you have removed most of the stripper hose it off with water and check. With it dry and all the stripper removed you will still find some hazy clear coat areas, use the course steel wool (not the fine 0000 that everyone recommends) and work those areas until it is all clear. Keep doing this with more sections until done. It is messy, nasty work but the reward is great.

The chrome on these old bikes is hard and I can even use a razor blade to remove decals and such without scratching it but always test an area not seen such as under the tubing or  under the bottom bracket housing.

When it is all clear grab some good chrome polish, Flitz or Semi Chrome, and give it a good shine.


----------

